# Seamless dwarf knitting pattern



## sweetsue

Worked in the round on 3.5mm dpns


----------



## Swedenme

They are cute


----------



## molly14

Those are so cute.


----------



## Gail DSouza

They are adorable!!
Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Nanamel14

So cute, they would be good to use up all those little bits of leftover yarn


----------



## bettyirene

I love them.


----------



## Abcdef

So cute, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

How cute! Thank you so much.
In case anyone is worried about downloading a file the pdf opens in a browser tab. 
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2018/6/27/4950-emailing_seamless_dwarf.pdf

And I had to save it on Ravelry too!
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-dwarf

:sm02:


----------



## emr521

So cute!


----------



## knitteerli

Lil darlins!


----------



## Kay Knits

These are the cutest little guys. I had to chuckle when I saw them as I remembered a co-worker who was doing some on-line dating - her son told her he thought she had managed to have a date with all of the seven dwarfs :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## njbetsy

Kay Knits said:


> These are the cutest little guys. I had to chuckle when I saw them as I remembered a co-worker who was doing some on-line dating - her son told her he thought she had managed to have a date with all of the seven dwarfs :sm09: :sm09:


Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Wee Brenda

cute I like them


----------



## louisezervas

Adorable!


----------



## johannecw

Cute little dwarves!


----------



## aknitter

They are so cute! Thank you for the download.


----------



## JoRae

So cute. Thank you.


----------



## iluvcabernet

These are adorable!! Thank you!!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

So cute ! Have saved on Ravelry . Thank you for the pattern .


----------



## jberg

Thanks so much for the Revelry link to the pattern. I have it saved and might consider it for the Grands for Christmas. Thanks very much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ladyj960

Very cute, thanks


----------



## maryjaye

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Butterfly 55

Beautiful thanks for sharing your pattern


----------



## Granana48

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phyllis Wright

Very cute, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Longtimer

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RenewedKnitter

They are darling! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas

So cute! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz

Adorable!!

Why do i know someone will be offended.


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you, as always, for a Ravelry link. Thank you to the OP.


emr521 said:


> So cute!


----------

